# Hiring ISA Arborist



## patrickdavies (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking to hire an ISA Certified Arborist for Vernon, British Columbia Canada.


----------



## jimmyq (Mar 10, 2005)

1


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 11, 2005)

jimmyq said:


> whatfer?



Tree work


----------



## clearance (Mar 11, 2005)

Pat- how about a C.U.A.?


----------



## patrickdavies (Mar 11, 2005)

CUA is good, ISA is preferred. As for the 'whatfer' responses; trimming, prunning, bucket work, ladder work, climbing.


----------



## lxt (Mar 11, 2005)

why isa cert. arborist? this i have a problem with. what started off as the naa (national arborist assoc.) wich set standards high so when one completed the test you knew you were gettin a good tree man/woman. the isa is a cheapened,dues collection agency. wich lobbies politicians so only isa cert. arborists can work in certain areas. c`mon cert. tree climber, certified arborist, board cert. master arborist, utility specialist, etc.....I trained through local 1919 out of pittsburgh tree trimmers only union. to become a journeyman i had to apprentice for 5 yrs,2000 yes 2000 class room hours work all weather conditions travel to 3 out of 4 divisions and to become a j-man have 3 crewleaders test me & believe me it wasnt a pretty tree that was chosen i am recognized through the dept of labor both state(pa) & federal for tree trimming and line clearance. now, anyone can be an isa cert arborist. i know people who have never been in a tree who are isa cert arborists. the isa should be ashamed!! i hope you would consider other than isa arborists.by the way if you dont believe me go to isa web site punch in members list & check out the cert. arbs in pittsburgh area all those with the initials DQE(duquesne light co.) behind their name have never been in a tree. nice for our trade uhh??? DOUG;LCTT, lxt...................


----------



## clearance (Mar 11, 2005)

I.S.A. utility specialist. What the hell does that mean? Nothing around here, not allowed to do powerline work thats for ???? sure. Maybe drag brush, typical i.s.a. b.s. thinking that their outfit is the authority on all treework. Ixt, what an awesome post. Patrick, lets hear from you about how an i.s.a. climber cannot work around the power unless he is also a c.u.a.. Pat, Jim P. taught me stuff at the E.I.T.I. course a few years ago-good guy and he is definetly a c.u.a..


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Mar 11, 2005)

I recently became a CA. I had to retake a section of the test; ISA calls it "domain".
There were women, 55+ taking the exam. She told me that to bid on certain contracts, the need for a CA on staff is a pre. She is the office mgr. Not the owner.
There were college students there who had never touched a chainsaw.
I have lost employment opportunities in the last 2 years because I was not a CA.
I am #42 when the WCISA started the whole CTW&CA program. Early 80's.
Now I have to be a CMA or a CUA.
When will this crap end...


----------



## patrickdavies (Mar 12, 2005)

*More Info*

We are expanding and we are looking for both CUA and ISA certified Arborists. To Clearance: Jim is the best, I would like to see anyone who could try to stand up to what he has accomplished. We are looking for someone who wants to live in one of the nicest climates in Canada and cut some trees.


----------

